# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آزمون Ibb

## cerberus

با سلام به همه . من تو یه آزمونی به نام  ibb  شرکت کردم که مرحله اولش مربوط به علوم اعصاب میشه . کسی هست که قبلا شرکت کرده باشه ؟
نمونه سوال نداره ؟ سطح سوالاتش چجوریه ؟
هر کی میدونه خواهشا بگه .

----------

